# Problems setting up yamaha HTR-6230



## USAFGermany (Dec 13, 2009)

First off I have to warn you guys, I'm a bit new at messing with sound systems. Recently I bought a yamaha system from the Base Exchange (like a military walmart) thinking it would be a piece of cake to setup. Well after plugging all of the wires in and hooking up all my equipment, (DVD player, XBOX) I thought everything was fine. After a few days I noticed I wasnt getting any DTS sound ( Only Pro Logic) and the only two speakers appearing on the Display were the two front ones. I started reading the manual (very basic!) and wandered upon the auto setup section. I followed the directions simply but everytime I start the process I either get the error NO L speaker, or OCCASIONALLY it will cycle from left to front right and Ill get the error NO R speaker. Now I have switched my cables around a thousand times thinking I might have had the positive and negatives backwards but I get sound regardless of which way I plug in the speaker wire. Yamaha included some cheap white and grey wire, that bears no resemblance to red or black in anyway so I still don't know if I have it hooked up right or not. All I know is I can get sound out of all 5 speakers but definately not the sound I paid for. If anyone could shed some light on this I would be very grateful.
Jack Giardina, USAF


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Jack, Welcome to the Shack!

Have you read through this post here?

Make sure your DVD player is set to output "bitstream" in the audio menu of the DVD player.


----------

